# What Guages or Electronics?



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm turboing soon...what Gauges or Electronics will I need?

Boost Gauge?
Boost Controller?
Turbo Timer?
Air/Fuel?
Oil Temp/Pressure?

I was going to order the Pod/boost gauge/Oil Temp gauge from Hotshot.

I was also going to order the Profec B controller and Greddy timer.

Is there and electronic gauge that will monitor Oil temp, pressure, Air/Fuel and others or should I just get the regular gauges?

I'd like to avoid the pod and gauges. 

Recommendations accepted...prices you estimate would be nice as well.

Matt


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well...id just go with the regualr guages...but if u didnt want that u could get the aem standalone system. it has options to where you can monitor everything.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

gauges with playback/recall capability work great. sometimes its difficult to view all of em during "spirited" driving


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Get a Techtom MDM-100, and a boost gauge, oil pressure gauge, and a shift light.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was gonna get the 3 guage pillar pod from lotek, and put in oil,boost,airfuel guages from autometer


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I've decided to go with the Greddy lineup...

Profec B Controller
Timer
EGT
Oil
Boost

I'll probably get a dash mount kit to mount the actual gauges. I was thinking about cutting out the area where the two center vents are and installing them in there but that's a huge project.

The Timer and Profec B will probably sit on top of the steering column as the center area where the stereo goes is full.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Take a gander...

Note the flush mounted Profec B in the lower left. 









laterz...Jody


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

that flush mount looks sweet, what was there before? cruise control??


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

dash light dimmer


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

What he said...

There was an empty spot so I rerouted the plug and then trimmed out the location to fit the Profec...tight fit, too.

Jody


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

that looks real good, im want to flush mount all my electronics and gauges


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks, I do my best. 

Jody

The Beast


----------

